# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Indesit] Το ψυγειο ειναι νεκρο μετα απο επεκταση καλωδιου

## mples

Το ψυγειο ειναι μαρκας indesit no frost εγω απλα εβαλα μια προεκταση καλωδιου και μαλιστα την εβαλα μια χαρα μετα απο αυτο τιποτα δεν αναβει ουτε το λαμπακι ουτε τιποτα ειναι νεκρο

----------


## Panoss

Και χωρίς την προέκταση εξακολουθεί να είναι νεκρό;

----------


## mples

Παιδια ακυρο πρεπει να ειμαι ο μεγαλυτερος μακακας ειχα κλειστο τον διακοπτη νομιζα ο βλακας οτι διακοπτης ειναι ο διακοπτης του ανεμηστηρα μου εφαγε μιση μερα η χαζομαρα μου

----------


## xsterg

??????????????????

----------

